# Cheyanne 2007 dvd set up query



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi ,is it possible to have the dvd player on and have the surround sound. Playing through the van speakers and the picture on the normal tv in the lounge or bedroom at the moment it only works on the drop down 
If it helps its a 696g
Thanks john


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

That's how it is am afraid.

The drop down screen / media centre set up on my last camper (2007 Autotrail) neede the skill of a ten year old play station whizz to sort it all out. I gave up in the end.

You want to watch a DVD on the small dropdown fine - but I challenge you to get much further!


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

It took a while to sort out our drop down DVD and TV but have managed it now.Can't remember if we get surround sound with the DVD but definitely get it with the TV if we want.


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks ,i didnt think it would be easy when i work it out i,ll let you all know,i have only owned it a few weeks so i,m still learning about it


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You'll get your surround sound with TV or DVD as its all coming from the dash mounted radio unit.

The complexity/difficulty of use is dependant upon model year - the newer the easier to use.

My 2007 Autotrailwas much harder to use/understand than my 2010 model. Not that the 2010 unit is much to write home about! See seperate thread running into many pages.


----------

